# Costume Ideas For My Kids



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

Need help with costume ideas for my two girls. One wants to be a zombie mad scientist. The other isn't sure, but wants something scary. Thought about doing the zipper face, but don't know how she would dress with that. 

Awesome idea help plz. Every year ppl stop us so they can take their pix. Want this year to be the same 

Here is last years pix


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

OMG! Those are awesome costumes!! 
Sorry not much help on ideas, but can't wait to see what you do this year


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks. Still pondering over what the lil' one will be. Guess I'll go with the zombie mad scientist for the oldest


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

Awww c'mon ppl. I need help and some inspiration


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

One could go as the Bride Of Frankenstein, the other a Zombie Cheerleader, or the borrow another kid and have them go as the Sanderson sisters from Hocus Pocus, my daughter and her two friends did that one year, I wish I had took pics, they were too cute.


----------



## DraginFli (Sep 9, 2012)

i like the Bride of Frankenstein idea


----------

